# Lightroom and silkypix



## Alexshowertsai (Dec 28, 2007)

HI~

Well!! i have a question....

a lot of people told me that the performance of Lightroom and silkypix are almost the same but the price have a huge difference.

why do people still want to buy "Lightroom"?

is silkypix not good?or...........just because lightroom is made by a big company? 

alex


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 28, 2007)

Perhaps cause I've never heard of Silkypix.
Plus...Lightroom is amazing.

It also helps that it integrates perfectly with the rest of my Adobe Creative Suite 3.


----------



## Alexshowertsai (Dec 28, 2007)

yes~ that is right. how about others? 
bytheway!!! the price of lightroom...... if i want to buy "lightroom", i need a part time job. i am just a student.
why i use silkypix because it has 2 weeks free trial with full function...
is there any Row converter software that is lower than $50?
hahahahahah~~~anyway~thanks for your reply


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2007)

COuld be that Silkypix sounds like a product trying to commercialise a demand for RAW editing, whereas Lightroom is the effort by a company with very strong ties to a photographic community taking their excellent quality RAW converter, and under the direction of professional photographers strip the features not needed, and add the features to make it the perfect suite.

Could also be something to do with the Nikon released a D300 and a D3 and Adobe pumped out a CameraRAW / Lightroom update a few weeks later, whereas Silkypix still doesn't support either, and their list of supported cameras seem to have a lot of asterixes next to them.

Could also be because Silkypix sounds like a toy whereas Lightroom is a creative play on the photography term Darkroom where people developed film.

Since this is your first post I am going to assume you're either spamming or affiliated to the company, if so best of luck to your enterprise I hope your marketing monkeys read this.
/Edit: A price, definitely sounds like spamming.


----------



## salexander867 (Dec 29, 2007)

Alexshowertsai said:


> why i use silkypix because it has 2 weeks free trial with full function...


 
2 weeks???  Lightroom has a 30 day free trial with full functionality. Sounds like you chose the wrong product if the free trial was the basis of your decision.


----------



## Alexshowertsai (Jan 2, 2008)

Garbz said:


> COuld be that Silkypix sounds like a product trying to commercialise a demand for RAW editing, whereas Lightroom is the effort by a company with very strong ties to a photographic community taking their excellent quality RAW converter, and under the direction of professional photographers strip the features not needed, and add the features to make it the perfect suite.
> 
> Could also be something to do with the Nikon released a D300 and a D3 and Adobe pumped out a CameraRAW / Lightroom update a few weeks later, whereas Silkypix still doesn't support either, and their list of supported cameras seem to have a lot of asterixes next to them.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for Garbz's reply. But do you know what? You really hurt my feeling.

One of my friends recommended SilkyPix because it was bundled with his Panasonic Camera, 
And he seemed to be quite happy with it. I am just asking a question about this RAW converter, and your response is to immediately give me a sales pitch about Adobe Lightroom? And told me i am a "marketing monkey." I don&#8217;t think it is a good way to treat a newbie who just want to learn something.

Have you ever tried SILKYPIX yourself before? Have you compared the functionalities and results of SILKYPIX with other programs out there? Probably not&#8230;

You are claiming that the D3 and D300 are not supported by SILKYPIX, but I just checked on the website, and they are already supported, 
So it looks like you did not do your homework&#8230; 

Based on your feedback and biased response, I should assume that YOU are working or affiliated by Adobe. Your reply seems a copy/paste from Adobe website.
If i would say that to you, would you not feel hurt? If yes, think about what you wrote to me.

However, I still appreciate your time to give me a feedback. If you can give me more "real" experiences like "lightroom has 30 day free trail but silkypix doesn&#8217;t", 
it will have more contributions.

Thanks again


----------



## leopardforest (Jan 2, 2008)

First off grow up. You got you feelings hurt? 

Adobe has a great line of software that is used by millions so they have a valuable reputation. Some don't like lightroom because of some functions but it is a superb program and integrates well with PS.

Silkypix just sounds goofy. It is a program that is not known so people are hesitant to buy it when there is a program like lightroom that is guaranteed to work. 


So stop with the wining and complaining and ease off the """"quotes"""" it is annoying. 

And go here if you are a student


----------



## Garbz (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hurt your feelings, but if you stick around on this forum long enough you'll soon see that someone asking about a product no one has heard of and comparing their performance to something that is widely used and more expensive in their first few posts is spam 99.9%. Congratulations on being the 1 in 1000 that wasn't.

Me feelings wouldn't be hurt at all. My entire posts was based on my previous experience with Lightroom and other converters. I reserve judgement for Silkypix's capabilities till I've used it, I was just saying it sounds like a toy, and seems to have popped up riding a wave of potential money to be made by undercutting the pricing of pre-existing products. To me this usually spells trouble for the quality of the software (though the price of windows repeatedly proves me wrong). If you think my opinion is biased that's your deal. Yes I use it. Yes I would recommend that. But please read my reply again and let me know if I at any point said it was functionally better than Silkypix.

Oh and I did do my homework. Unless you're not talking about Silkypix Developer Studio 3.0 with their supported list of cameras on their website here: http://www.isl.co.jp/SILKYPIX/english/products/ds3/camera.html which does not include the D3 or D300, or even the 1Ds MkII which came out before either of them.

Now if you think my response that Adobe is a company with a lot of experience in the field of digital image manipulation and photography is the reason why many photographers use their products is biased, then by all means please accept my commiseration.


----------



## Alexshowertsai (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.shortcutinc.com/cms/index.php?id=106 <--they do suport D3

anyway. thanks for your information. it's really helpful. espacially the price of lightroom for students. 


thanks..


----------



## Alexshowertsai (Jan 3, 2008)

found a good forum for raw converters.
http://www.dyxum.com/darkroom/converters/list.asp
check it ...


----------



## bill9000 (Jan 13, 2008)

lightroom has already saved me thousands of hours of work, and made my presentations to clients much much better.... - I use it for post-processing and for presenting clients with images.... it's worth any price Adobe asks.... if it was $1,000 (which it's not) I'd still buy it without even thinking about it. :hail:


----------



## Turn (Feb 8, 2008)

bill9000 said:


> lightroom has already saved me thousands of hours of work, and made my presentations to clients much much better.... - I use it for post-processing and for presenting clients with images.... it's worth any price Adobe asks.... if it was $1,000 (which it's not) I'd still buy it without even thinking about it. :hail:




agreed...Lightroom rules the world.


----------

